# First grow and harvest Look



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

i was drunk in the pic with the mirrior dwayne helped me through the process 






theirs more bud but in a box below im growing top 44 and south African Durban poison x Skunk #1 next


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jul 7, 2007)

im not sure how much i got im guessing about 60 grams when dried i really messed up on this grow but it still came out with good buds i do not recommend sativa for first time growers i went through like leaks were major problem root rot under fert over fert ph all of that and the plant jsut kept going they can take alot


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

Yuppp they sure can!! I'm glad the harvest came out nice! I hope you get more than 60!!! 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 7, 2007)

I know that you cant see you that good,but i dont know if you want a pic of you posted on here.I see you live in the USA and it is not legal there.So you are just posting some evidence against you.Its up to you if you want to keep it up or not.IMHO,better off on the safe side,cause you never know who is on here.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 7, 2007)

it's actually against the site rules to post pictures of yourself on here...lol but i'm too stoned to care 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jul 7, 2007)

yes puff its not a good idea to have that pic of you on here


----------

